

Coming of Age as an Entrepreneur - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2011/02/coming-of-age-as-an-entrepreneur.html

======
Cmccann7
I used to stay in Matt's house in NYC when he was a hustlin' startup noob. And
Matt you have come a long way, you are doing awesome things with SpeakerText
man.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Thanks man. Much appreciated. And you can still crash at my house, even if I'm
in SOMA :)

------
idlewords
Cool story, bro.

~~~
handymanx
Came to post here the same.

A query though, I liked the SpeakerText.com layout etc, and being a noob,
couldn't figure out what tech/lang could have been used to create the site
(tried looking at the source :-/)

~~~
tastybites
HTML/CSS is a standard - you can't tell what generated it because it's all the
same, unless it sucks.

URL structure will give you clues sometimes.

------
laf2019
Congrats, I actually randomly clicked on this link on HN and had no clue it
was you. Do people recognize you anymore?

~~~
MediaSquirrel
depends on the person, i guess

------
askar_yu
your product reminded me of a great Ukrainian startup Viewdle. They had won
the Le Web startup competition in 2008.

their presentation: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzvfcpLtdgg>

------
pun279
Great story man, keep up the hustle!

